# Bugsy passed on Monday



## blwinteler (Feb 15, 2017)

One minute, he was fine. Hopping around, chasing me around my apartment. Then, it was bed time. An hour and a half later, my boyfriend yells to me that something is wrong. My baby. My sweet loveable bugsy died. I don't know why. 

I still have Groucho. How can I ensure he doesn't die of a broken heart when I so wish I could myself? 

I'm not going to be online much. Facebook messages go to my phone. User name is Brandy Lee. I think it is still under my old email: [email protected]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your loss--we're over in the N/West part of the valley. It just happens sometimes, fine one minute and gone the next taking your heart with them.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Feb 16, 2017)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Feb 22, 2017)

sincere condolence(s) for your lose and binky away little one ...


----------

